# I'm sorry



## cebethel

I'm sorry Indigo, I'm sorry dmom

You guys are the bestest & I messed it up. I'm so sorry

Please know I want only the very best for you guys :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

of course we all want the best for them and all
:hug::dust::dust::dust:

XOXOXOX


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi:


----------



## sarahincanada

is everything ok??? cebethel are you ok? your status says 'other'
Im so out of the loop :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, please come out and play! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, please come out and play! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,Eva Brooke indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Love you all!!!


----------



## Natsby

I have no idea why this sorry and love fest is here but I want in on the action! big hugs all round... and cake, we need cake too!!!

hmm new business idea, cake you can post and stays fresh, cake card anyone? (don´t steal it ladies I´m gonna make my millions with this one!)


----------



## LLbean

LOL great Idea Natsby! Can we make that a Red Velvet one please? HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:...... :pop:...........:bike:........ :rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> LOL great Idea Natsby! Can we make that a Red Velvet one please? HAHAHA

I would never say that I make a Red Velvet cake better than a good ole southern girl but I must say, my Red Velvet is delish! It's my favorite cake!


----------



## Natsby

Maybe I could have ace cake makers strategically situated around the world and call them when an emergency delivery was needed. Mon you available to work your county?
NS aren´t you another super baker?


----------



## LLbean

well I am all about that cake batter YUM... There is a place in Los Angeles called Yogurland and they have the Red Velvet Cupcake Batter frozen yogurt....YUM-O!


----------



## Desperado167

Eva ,:hugs::hugs:Hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I'm doing ok, just kinda lurking & now thinking of red velvet cake :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I love your new photo. Is that your doggy?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Natsby said:


> Maybe I could have ace cake makers strategically situated around the world and call them when an emergency delivery was needed. Mon you available to work your county?
> NS aren´t you another super baker?

Yes mam! Or I could come and help you in Spain if you wish. My family is originally from Barcelona :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm good at cake yeah, have never made a red velvet one though, that is a uniquely American cake I think - but I'd be happy to have a crack at it.

Actually slightly stressed by a boyfriend induced decorating disaster so if I'm unable to sleep tonight maybe, hmmm, I don't have any red colouring in the house though.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Let me know, I'd be happy to share my recipe with you. Red Velvet cake can be a bit detailed but it's my fave.

So what did the BF do? LOL


----------



## Sus09

Mon_n_john said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I could have ace cake makers strategically situated around the world and call them when an emergency delivery was needed. Mon you available to work your county?
> NS aren´t you another super baker?
> 
> Yes mam! Or I could come and help you in Spain if you wish. My family is originally from Barcelona :winkwink:Click to expand...

Really? From Barcelona? I am from Barcelona! Moved to Wales 6 years ago!


----------



## amommy

Dmom, I see in a lot of signatures that there are predictions done, are these done by you?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I'm good at cake yeah, have never made a red velvet one though, that is a uniquely American cake I think - but I'd be happy to have a crack at it.
> 
> Actually slightly stressed by a boyfriend induced decorating disaster so if I'm unable to sleep tonight maybe, hmmm, I don't have any red colouring in the house though.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

It's all I got!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sus09 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I could have ace cake makers strategically situated around the world and call them when an emergency delivery was needed. Mon you available to work your county?
> NS aren´t you another super baker?
> 
> Yes mam! Or I could come and help you in Spain if you wish. My family is originally from Barcelona :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? From Barcelona? I am from Barcelona! Moved to Wales 6 years ago!Click to expand...

Yes mam! I was born in the US and my mom and grandmother were born in Cuba but everyone before that were mostly Spaniards except for a few Belgians and Sicilians. I can actually trace my family back as early as 1475 in Spain!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm good at cake yeah, have never made a red velvet one though, that is a uniquely American cake I think - but I'd be happy to have a crack at it.
> 
> Actually slightly stressed by a boyfriend induced decorating disaster so if I'm unable to sleep tonight maybe, hmmm, I don't have any red colouring in the house though.
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> It's all I got!Click to expand...

Ditto! Except for 1 bottle of black dye for Halloween baking. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Mon I was in the shower, wasn't expecting him home from work until tomorrow so I hadn't thought to warn him that the bannister had been painted, he walked in the house, threw his leather jacket over the bannister so now my freshly painted bannister is rooted AND his jacket is scrubbed and stinking of white spirits!!!

Brooke you've ONLY got red that's hilarious, I never have red because I have a major dislike of the colour pink, people ask me to make the cupcakes with pink icing and I say no LOL.


----------



## Sus09

That is interesting. I am spanish/british. Have an english mum and spanish dad. 
Pretty boring compared to yours. Wow, how cool to be able to track your family that far back in time!


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I was laughing at the painting disaster! Do you actually think I have baking supplies? LOL

I don't even dye my own Easter eggs.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I LOVE to bake! Just a few examples:
 



Attached Files:







Pictures 010_edited-1.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 4









Pictures 012_edited-1.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 3









Pictures 013_edited-1.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NorthStar

No I can't quite "manifest" you with a special baking cupboard ha ha.

My poor Glaswegian/Chinese painter is going to be pretty pissed off about repainting it tomorrow, it has an interesting "rippled" effect now.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> No I can't quite "manifest" you with a special baking cupboard ha ha.
> 
> My poor Glaswegian/Chinese painter is going to be pretty pissed off about repainting it tomorrow, it has an interesting "rippled" effect now.

Texture is always nice!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I like your cakes Mon, very nice...

For sure I may whip something up if I can't sleep tonight, I'm not in the office tomorrow though, so it's only me and the OH to eat it,hmmm mind you for skinny man he fairly packs away the sugary treats.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sus09 said:


> That is interesting. I am spanish/british. Have an english mum and spanish dad.
> Pretty boring compared to yours. Wow, how cool to be able to track your family that far back in time!

That's funny, my DH's family is of English heritage with a very English last name. Which is good because I've always wanted to be British lol! 

I did find one British ancestor that shared my maiden name while researching my geneology. She lived in the UK sometime in the 1800s. My family is both difficult and easy to research. I have an incredibly rare last name (maiden) so if you my last name then we are most definately related in some way. At least I don't have to pour over hundred of records when researching. :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> No I can't quite "manifest" you with a special baking cupboard ha ha.
> 
> My poor Glaswegian/Chinese painter is going to be pretty pissed off about repainting it tomorrow, it has an interesting "rippled" effect now.
> 
> Texture is always nice!:haha:Click to expand...

Well I guess that bannister now has a story attached to it.

I had a helluva job not laugh girls, cos he was fit to tie, there was steam coming out his ears, and as he was scrubbing away at the jacket I heard him muttering away something like "hmmmph this is a shit way to start my fortnight off" etc etc

It was one of those situations where you have to FORCE yourself to think of sad stuff to STOP yourself pissing yourself laughing:haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> I like your cakes Mon, very nice...
> 
> For sure I may whip something up if I can't sleep tonight, I'm not in the office tomorrow though, so it's only me and the OH to eat it,hmmm mind you for skinny man he fairly packs away the sugary treats.

Thanks! Sounds good, I'm half tempted to bake myself now. :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> No I can't quite "manifest" you with a special baking cupboard ha ha.
> 
> My poor Glaswegian/Chinese painter is going to be pretty pissed off about repainting it tomorrow, it has an interesting "rippled" effect now.
> 
> Texture is always nice!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess that bannister now has a story attached to it.
> 
> I had a helluva job not laugh girls, cos he was fit to tie, there was steam coming out his ears, and as he was scrubbing away at the jacket I heard him muttering away something like "hmmmph this is a shit way to start my fortnight off" etc etc
> 
> It was one of those situations where you have to FORCE yourself to think of sad stuff to STOP yourself pissing yourself laughing:haha:Click to expand...

LOL, oh that's priceless! :haha:


----------



## Rashaa

Sus09 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I could have ace cake makers strategically situated around the world and call them when an emergency delivery was needed. Mon you available to work your county?
> NS aren´t you another super baker?
> 
> Yes mam! Or I could come and help you in Spain if you wish. My family is originally from Barcelona :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? From Barcelona? I am from Barcelona! Moved to Wales 6 years ago!Click to expand...

Small world :) My folks live in Malaga :D


----------



## amommy

My ancestors are from Southern Cornwall, not near where you are talking about, but I feel like maybe i need to move somewhere over there myself!


----------



## Sus09

Wow yes a small world!!! 
Interesting!


----------



## Macwooly

Cake; painting and family trees with hugs and love my kind of thread :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Cake; painting and family trees with hugs and love my kind of thread :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

to make you all smile - not so long ago I decided to redecorate my living room, it's quite small so I move everything to the middle of the room and covered it with plastic sheets. anyway, painted the windowsill - lovely brilliant white gloss and had taken down the blinds to wash so the windows were bare. so I moved all the furniture back but left it a bit away from the still slightly damp walls. went to wash brushes etc and when I came back both my little dogs had decided to look out the window, unfortunately then had both put their front paws on the fresh gloss pain, which they then decided to walk/run across the brown leather sofa, carpets, and then when I gasped in horror...they ran upstairs and jumped onto the bed!! - Gloss paint is no fun to remove!! I can laugh about it now (just)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That's hilarious purplelou! My little black dog ended up with a skunk typed stripe down his back last time I painted as he had a habit of rubbing himself against walls, oh and I also discovered after putting down the masking tape and a bit of newspaper on the floor that one of our fosters was "paper trained" oh yeah she went around the room depositing on all the paper!

Gloss paint is the worst, my house smells so bad right now...!


----------



## purplelou

oh I know - it takes ages for the smell to go! and oh bless your little foster! lol

my DH used to take out dogs to work with him - he is a screen printer, but one of them is practically all white (cept his face) and he used to come home covered in red blue yellow and any other colour you can imagine, printers ink. so the dogs are both now retired and get to stay home and relax and eat treats all day


----------



## Sus09

Talking about cakes, and after seeing Mon's amazing cakes pictures, i am on a baking mood! I need a challenge though, bored of my recipes... any suggestions of what i could bake?


----------



## NorthStar

have you ever baked macaroons? I haven't actually made them but I saw them doing them on Australian masterchef recently and I think that could be a good challenge if you're an experienced bakerhttps://thecakemistress.com/blog/articles/macaron-adriano-zumbo/
the technique AND recipe from masterchef are in this link.


----------



## Sus09

Oh thanks NorthStar! 
No i have never made macaroons. Its a great suggestion! Will have a look at that link now


----------



## Sus09

Oops sent the message before finishing it again! :dohh:

Those macaroons seem an interesting challenge! Will keep me busy tomorrow :thumbup:

Will post photos, unless i make a disaster :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

In the show they made a macaroon TOWER it looked fantastic, but a regular plate of macaroons would be just as good, they are my second favourite thing to eat in Paris.

Let me know how you go, cos it's something I plan to make myself once I get a proper mixer.https://www.masterchef.com.au/macaron-tower-with-kalamata-olive-and-beetroot-and-raspberry-macarons.htm


----------



## dachsundmom

Chocolate dipped macaroons are sooo good!

Dan, do you mean the coconut ones we eat in the States or the fancy French ones?


----------



## Sus09

Oh Dmom now you are talking.... chocolate dipped macaroon! Yummmy!!!

I have made the coconut ones. i have never made the French ones though.


----------



## Shelley71

Mmmmmm...chocolate dipped ANYTHING. 

I'm never going to do well on this weight loss challenge. Ugh. LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cakes :cake: 

Well I'm waiting on delivery of a new baking book (praying it will arrive today) and it has a recipe for Pina Colada Macaroons which I can not wait to try out :) 

I'll let you know how it goes with photos and then I can then share the recipe if people would like :)


----------



## Natsby

Wow nice to see some Spanish connections on here, sometimes I feel a bit out on a limb over here when everyone is making references to stuff in UK, Canada, NZ and USA now I can say "cojones quiero estar embarazada!" and somebody will get it.
ANd even better I am covering the world for my cake mail service. Yahoo I will be rich!!


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom the fancy pants French ones - Sus09 is up for a baking challenge, can't wait for the pics.:thumbup:

I was actually looking (perving!!!) at a Kitchen Aid on ebay last night, but they are crazy expensive, think I might just go for a less expensive but equally effective Kenwood Chef - baking ladies any thoughts or recommendations on this?


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Dmom the fancy pants French ones - Sus09 is up for a baking challenge, can't wait for the pics.:thumbup:
> 
> I was actually looking (perving!!!) at a Kitchen Aid on ebay last night, but they are crazy expensive, think I might just go for a less expensive but equally effective Kenwood Chef - baking ladies any thoughts or recommendations on this?

I would so love a Kitchen Aid :thumbup: 

I managed to wangle a Kenwood Chef for a wedding present and love it but it's not used enough but I plan to remedy that :)


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> Wow nice to see some Spanish connections on here, sometimes I feel a bit out on a limb over here when everyone is making references to stuff in UK, Canada, NZ and USA now I can say "cojones quiero estar embarazada!" and somebody will get it.
> ANd even better I am covering the world for my cake mail service. Yahoo I will be rich!!

I love it! :haha:
And ic reply: "cojones, yo también" :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Dmom the fancy pants French ones - Sus09 is up for a baking challenge, can't wait for the pics.:thumbup:
> 
> I was actually looking (perving!!!) at a Kitchen Aid on ebay last night, but they are crazy expensive, think I might just go for a less expensive but equally effective Kenwood Chef - baking ladies any thoughts or recommendations on this?

NothStar. Yes those kitchen aid are fantastic! But as you say very expensive! I have a kenwood chef and it has been good so far.

Macwooly its time to get yours out of the cupboard and show us what you do with it, a nice cake?? :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

NorthStar said:


> Dmom the fancy pants French ones - Sus09 is up for a baking challenge, can't wait for the pics.:thumbup:
> 
> I was actually looking (perving!!!) at a Kitchen Aid on ebay last night, but they are crazy expensive, think I might just go for a less expensive but equally effective Kenwood Chef - baking ladies any thoughts or recommendations on this?

I've had my Kitchen Aid for 17 years, so the cost is well worth it. I'm not a professional baker but I do use mine about 50 times a year! I've never had a problem and it works great!


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Dmom the fancy pants French ones - Sus09 is up for a baking challenge, can't wait for the pics.:thumbup:
> 
> I was actually looking (perving!!!) at a Kitchen Aid on ebay last night, but they are crazy expensive, think I might just go for a less expensive but equally effective Kenwood Chef - baking ladies any thoughts or recommendations on this?
> 
> NothStar. Yes those kitchen aid are fantastic! But as you say very expensive! I have a kenwood chef and it has been good so far.
> 
> Macwooly its time to get yours out of the cupboard and show us what you do with it, a nice cake?? :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

Well my baking cupboard has been re-arranged today. DH brought a new cupboard from Ikea and put it together for me so I could have all my baking stuff together bless him.

Well my new book didn't arrive today so no Pina Colada Macaroons for a few more days :(

Well I tried to make a chocolate fudge cake for the first time the other day and it failed so think I need to dig out the Kenwood and try again :)


----------



## LLbean

well I am from Venezuela so we don't quite use Cojones the same way but ...COÑO yo tambien quiero estar embarazada ya!:winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

cebethel said:


> I'm sorry Indigo, I'm sorry dmom
> 
> You guys are the bestest & I messed it up. I'm so sorry
> 
> Please know I want only the very best for you guys :hugs:


Big massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## fluffywabbit

LLbean said:


> LOL great Idea Natsby! Can we make that a Red Velvet one please? HAHAHA

OM GOODNESS i realllllllly been wanting me a homemade red velvet.:happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> well I am from Venezuela so we don't quite use Cojones the same way but ...COÑO yo tambien quiero estar embarazada ya!:winkwink:

Tu y yo las dos! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Great! You have your baking cupboard ready now! 
What happened to your fudge cacke? 
I cant wait for you to try the pina colada macaroons, they seem yummy! You will have to share the recipe!

Well, i am on macaroon duties now, NorthStar suggested them so... hope they come out and they are not a disaster!


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:
I am loving the Spanish 
Genial chicas! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

asi somos las Latinas...ni modo...o como dicen en España...JODER!


----------



## Natsby

Por que vivo en Cataluña oigo mas palabrotas en catalan, pero si tienes razon Coño es mas usado (y mejor) although we use cojones in shock.
I never write in Spanish, I speak pretty well but I learnt on the street so my writing is awful. mind you my writing in English is pretty bad too, God bless spell check.


----------



## LLbean

Natsby said:


> Por que vivo en Cataluña oigo mas palabrotas en catalan, pero si tienes razon Coño es mas usado (y mejor) although we use cojones in shock.
> I never write in Spanish, I speak pretty well but I learnt on the street so my writing is awful. mind you my writing in English is pretty bad too, God bless spell check.

HAHAHA I feel your pain...:haha:


----------



## fluffywabbit

:winkwink:I would also like to put my order in for a german chocolate cake, a carrott cake and a lemon flavored or strawberry cake. o and i allways wanted to try a tomatoe soup cake.


----------



## Natsby

Tomato soup cake, never heard of that one.. but then the Heinz soup has enough sugar in to be a cake ingredient. Still not sure i want to try it though.


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> Por que vivo en Cataluña oigo mas palabrotas en catalan, pero si tienes razon Coño es mas usado (y mejor) although we use cojones in shock.
> I never write in Spanish, I speak pretty well but I learnt on the street so my writing is awful. mind you my writing in English is pretty bad too, God bless spell check.

Cataluña.... aaaaahhhh my home land... well where I brought up, My home land should be Manchester?!?!? Confused!:wacko::haha:

Well jokes appart... Natsby, where in Catalunya do you live? Ohhhh you are making me sooo home sick now! Is Catalan your first language?


----------



## Sus09

Ladies, what is red velvet cake? never seen it/ tried it.
In my cup cake recipe book there is a recipe for red velvet cup cake...

Well NorthStar, I was on my macaroon missin today, and once I started mixing my ingredients I realised that I forgot to buy ground almonds!!!!:dohh:

big FAIL first time :haha: So I ended up baking double chocolate cup cakes, and tomorrow I will backe carrot cake and lemon cup cakes... OH is going to put a bit of weight by eating all that :blush::blush::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah can't make macarons without them. loads of them too.

Have you made friandes, I've made them they are quite cute (though also require ground almonds, the French love their almonds)


----------



## Sus09

I was sure I had gournd almonds in the house! Can´t believe I did not have any after all!:dohh:

I do like friandes as well, no I have not made them, the thing is my auntie is a star at making them, so I am used to have some of hers. I should try though.
Do you have the recipe?


----------



## NorthStar

I don't have the recipe I used, never brought my cookbooks back to the UK :cry:

But this is off BBC good food, they had a few on there...https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/12297/apricot-friands


----------



## Sus09

Thanks NorthStar,
Will check now! I am on baking mood this weekend!


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> I don't have the recipe I used, never brought my cookbooks back to the UK :cry:
> 
> But this is off BBC good food, they had a few on there...https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/12297/apricot-friands

Northstar, you had asked for my red velvet cake recipe so here it is:

Red Velvet Cake Recipe
Ingredients:
4 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa
1 two ounce bottle of red coloring
1 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
½ cup shortening
2 cups white sugar
2 eggs
2 ½ cups sifted all purpose flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon white distilled vinegar
Instructions:
Grease 2 9 inch rounds pans. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Make a paste of cocoa powder and red food coloring in a bowl. Then fill the two ounce bottle of red food coloring with water and add those 2 ounces of water to the red coloring/cocoa paste. Set aside.
Combine buttermilk, salt, & vanilla in another bowl. Set aside.
In a 3rd large bowl cream the shortening and sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in the eggs one at a time. Once eggs are in, stir in the red coloring/cocoa mix. 
Begin adding in buttermilk milk mix a little at a time and alternate with mixing in the flour. 
Blend the batter with an electric mixer at medium for 2-3 minutes until batter is even color and all ingredients are mixed in well together.
Then, mix the baking soda and white distilled vinegar in another bowl and very gently fold the mixture into the batter. Do not stir, gently fold in.
Pour the batter into 2 pans and place on middle shelf. Bake for 30 minutes but begin checking for doneness at 25 minutes by inserting a toothpick into the center. If toothpick is not clean continue baking for another 5 minutes. Ice the cake with cream cheese flavored frosting.

Let mw know if you have any questions. Enjoy!


----------



## Natsby

Sus09 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Por que vivo en Cataluña oigo mas palabrotas en catalan, pero si tienes razon Coño es mas usado (y mejor) although we use cojones in shock.
> I never write in Spanish, I speak pretty well but I learnt on the street so my writing is awful. mind you my writing in English is pretty bad too, God bless spell check.
> 
> Cataluña.... aaaaahhhh my home land... well where I brought up, My home land should be Manchester?!?!? Confused!:wacko::haha:
> 
> Well jokes appart... Natsby, where in Catalunya do you live? Ohhhh you are making me sooo home sick now! Is Catalan your first language?Click to expand...

HI Sus,
I live in Roses which is near Figueres, but I am originally from the UK. I have lived here for seven years so I speak Spanish, French and a little Catalan but English is my mother tongue, how boring eh? I love it here, I can´t imagine living in the UK again but who knows, OH is French so maybe one day he will want to live there. Why did your family move back to the UK?


----------



## Sus09

Ah! I know Roses, really well actually. Really nice place! 

Well, the reason why I came to the UK... My mother met a nice man and married him. As he is from Texas she moved there. My father moved near Berga outside Barcelona and I was then dating long term a Welsh man. As I was almost on my own in Barcelona I moved to Wales with him 6 years ago. It did not work and while I was thinking about moving back to Barcelona I met my current partner... another Welsh man :thumbup:

So, I am still here 6 years on. I still miss Barcelona, hoping to go back one day.

Hows the Summer there Natsby? Come on make me jealous :haha: Missing the Summer over there...


----------



## Sus09

Going back to the cake subject. As I failed my macaroon challenge (silly me not buying ground almonds :dohh:)

NorthStar: Macaroons are next on my list! 

This is what i have baked this weekend: Cholate cup cakes, Lemon cup cakes and carrot cake! :thumbup: I made it... now I need someone to eat it as I dont have a sweet tooth, I rather have savouries... :haha:

Mon: You will have to give me few tips on your icings and cake toppints, they look absolutely amazing in the photos you sent!
 



Attached Files:







100_3785.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2









100_3782.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## googly

What happened to Eva, is she ok? Everything alright with her pregnancy?


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva's ok! She's taking a siesta!


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Eva's ok! She's taking a siesta!

Oh cool... just hadn't seen her around in a while :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Send Eva my love if you get in touch with her or she gets in touch with you please Indigo :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus,the buns look amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can I have one please ?xxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus,the buns look amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can I have one please ?xxxxx


Of course you can! which one you want? :winkwink:

Thanks Desperado! It is the way I relax... baking! and then My OH and work colleagues eat them :haha::haha:


----------

